# Am I missing something here?



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

This text below is taken from a very recent "Lloyd's MIU Casualty Report":
I have deliberately deleted the v/l’s particulars for obvious reasons, but can anyone tell me what reason could such a ship could not proceed on passage without her “satellite and navigation communications”
Am I missing something here because before SAT NAV systems were introduced onboard ships what on earth did we do……….. you may know where I’m going with this but I’m putting it down to my lack of knowledge on some updated statutory regs that insist they should have their system operational.

*London, Oct ** -- Following received from Egypt Coast Guard, timed ****, UTC: Fully cellular containership ****** (44,*** gt, built 1996) is currently anchored off Port Said with no satellite and navigation communications. The crew are unable to effect repairs and technicians are expected on scene at midnight.*


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I read recently in the Nautilus magazine that some countries want to take astro navigation from the certificates curriculum for navigating officers. This I think is an argument against relying solely on new technology.

Regards Robert


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

willincity,
The report is correct. Satellite Comms (GMDSS) and GPS are both written into the latest SOLAS regulations as being mandatory to carry and be operational. From what I remember the requirement is for two independently functioning GPS recievers, as well as 2 independent radars with ARPA, with the GMDSS requirements being two operational MF/HF DSC sets with a Sat-C system, or two Sat-C systems and 1 MF/HF DSC as well as the usual VHF RT/DSC etc and the other gubbins.
Reliance on all this technology is absolute these days, nobody seems interested in the old methods. At least if the GPS dies you can still use a sextant, well let me say *some* can use a sextant... 
Alas there's no real backup for Sat Comms anymore as all the Sparkies and proper shore stations have gone, so there's nobody left to rattle away on 500Khz should the proverbial hit the fan or you need to send a message. Its the Sat-B/C or nothing (Sat-A was 'switched off' last year).


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

James_C said:


> willincity,
> The report is correct. Satellite Comms (GMDSS) and GPS are both written into the latest SOLAS regulations as being mandatory to carry and be operational. From what I remember the requirement is for two independently functioning GPS recievers, as well as 2 independent radars with ARPA, with the GMDSS requirements being two operational MF/HF DSC sets with a Sat-C system, or two Sat-C systems and 1 MF/HF DSC as well as the usual VHF RT/DSC etc and the other gubbins.
> Reliance on all this technology is absolute these days, nobody seems interested in the old methods. At least if the GPS dies you can still use a sextant, well let me say *some* can use a sextant...
> Alas there's no real backup for Sat Comms anymore as all the Sparkies and proper shore stations have gone, so there's nobody left to rattle away on 500Khz should the proverbial hit the fan or you need to send a message. Its the Sat-B/C or nothing (Sat-A was 'switched off' last year).


Assuming there is a sextant on board!


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

It's getting increasingly cheaper to put stuff into space these days - more and more nations are slinging stuff up - what would happen if a real war starts and somebody decides to knock these satellites out ? remote, but could happen one day.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

If that happens Gareth there will be all kinds of wrinkly old men appearing with a well thumbed tables and an Almanac under one arm and a battered sextant under the other. 

Closely followed by an equally ancient old wrinkly with a morse key ...........

Break glass in case of emergency. (Smoke)


----------



## Shannoner (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike S said:


> Closely followed by an equally ancient old wrinkly with a morse key ...........
> 
> Break glass in case of emergency. (Smoke)


Hey I am only 48, and very well preserved with few wrinkles!:sweat: :sweat:


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

It is not just that the satelites could be "shot" down - what about ships having to switch off equipment in case of electronic emissions - let alone the concept of some systems actually being switched off by their owners?

Having said that the current rules are there for safety and to protect seafarers and the authorities are correct to stop a ship sailing if the GMDSS set up does not operate.

McC


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Mike S said:


> If that happens Gareth there will be all kinds of wrinkly old men appearing with a well thumbed tables and an Almanac under one arm and a battered sextant under the other.
> 
> Closely followed by an equally ancient old wrinkly with a morse key ...........
> 
> Break glass in case of emergency. (Smoke)


 Count me in, but also carrying a suitcase full of medicines !


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gareth*

Cheer up boyo, it might never happen, born & bred Swansea, served with Shaw Savill, as Elect. Engr, 1050/55, British Phosphate Commission, 1955/59, then settled in Melbourne, still here!.

British by birth, Welsh by the grace of God, Ausralian by choice.
Iechydd Dda. Terence Williams.


----------

